# Printful



## Marcmazery (Sep 19, 2017)

Hey guys.. I've started using printful as my printer / warehouse management because of the ease of integration into my website.
Really easy to plug in...
Has anyone else used them.. specifically interested in the quality of shirts. As I'm remote I'm iteratively testing each item for quality.. any advice is welcome..


Thoughts?
Marc Mazery at www.barwonbeans.com


----------



## TremDesign (Nov 15, 2017)

Marcmazery said:


> Hey guys.. I've started using printful as my printer / warehouse management because of the ease of integration into my website.
> Really easy to plug in...
> Has anyone else used them.. specifically interested in the quality of shirts. As I'm remote I'm iteratively testing each item for quality.. any advice is welcome..
> 
> ...



Hi,

I just set up an account with them yesterday and am working on setting up some products. Do you have an update since you last posted? Do you like their products so far?


----------

